# Dreamers are citizens???



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was just watching CNN(Clinton News Network).

Some **** from the chamber of commerce committee was running

his taco mouth. 

The jist of the conversation with the host about the end of DACA;

He, we should feel for these kids who know nothing of where the

parents came from.

It would be tragic to send them back to an unknown fate.

Saying, Ryan, McCain and the other rhinos

should give them all amnesty as the human thing to do.

She, "well they are citizens, how would the parents feel watching

their children being torn from the family and shipped out to an

unknown fate?"

Those "kids" have an average of 25 today! 

Not exactly what I call a kid.

Me; How stupid are these reporters? 

We have laws that were violated, they are not citizens,

neither were their parents. 

Ship out their illegal asses ASAP, parents and kids. 

As I type they are saying the parents should be given citizenship!!!

The ex president of tortillavill was on earlier saying we should 

allow all his trash to immigrate here, according to him,

"the American thing to do". "F" him twice!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They sure like to use the term "citizen" loosely. Have they applied for a green card, so we can collect taxes? Just let them stay and send money back to tacoland! Unreported income equals freebies from the US gov. Good living if you can get it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A kid comes here, thanks to his parents and a government that allows it. His parents move to a city that protects their existence as an illegal, and the kid goes to school, there. The kid knows English better than his mother tongue, and knows a lot more about where he is than he does about where he is from.

Thanks to a federal government that is unwilling to do its job and sanctuary cities that coddle the illegals, a humanitarian crap-storm has been created for these people.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

These kids that don't know anything of their home country sure know enough to wave the flag of said country while they're riot/protesting.

If they former Prez of Mexico is such a humanitarian why did he encourage them to come here in the first place and why not advocate for them to come back and make their country good.

I'm tired of hearing the talking points from these people. Time to listen to the ACTUAL citizens of this country. You broke the law, their are consequences, now you have to deal with it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

At some point, compassion & humanity has to play a part in our decisions. IMO, we now have to pay the price for past decisions regarding these kids and provide a mechanism for them to stay & become citizens... without first being deported. Most are as American as I am and should not be punished because of the actions of their parents & the actions of our government. Yes, fix the immigration problem & be tough on those that break our laws, but do so smartly.

I agree with Trump that this should be handle by legislation & not executive order. Now to see if our do nothing congress can do something.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> These kids that don't know anything of their home country sure know enough to wave the flag of said country while they're riot/protesting.
> 
> If they former Prez of Mexico is such a humanitarian why did he encourage them to come here in the first place and why not advocate for them to come back and make their country good.
> 
> ...


Any of them who have been videotaped doing that should be catapulted over the border.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorta agree with others, if these "kids" are such an asset, the only good neighbor thing to do is send them back to Mexico to help their home country.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't play the emotional game.
People will be hurt by this, and that's tough.

The constitution was violated when Barack Hussein Obama signed an Executive Memo instructing that these illegal aliens be granted temporary deferment of the legal recourse that our law lays out for them.
This was not a law passed by congress. It was one man, on a power trip, and a complicit federal government that wouldn't stop him.

That stain on our history is now being corrected. Trump is fulfilling yet another campaign promise.
Now we get to see exactly which congressmen will stand up for the fate of illegals, but won't stand up for the livelihood of American citizens.
They kicked the can on healthcare. They kicked the can on taxation.
My guess is they'll be on their knees pleading over these illegal aliens.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Trump, Trumped the Congress!
They have 6 months to solve the issue or we ICE 800,000 more tacos.
The kenyon did an illegal act because Congress didn't;t do it's job now they will resolve it or B'Bye!
MSLSD host invited to have any Dreamer that voted for Trump to call in.... The Moron, didn't;t know they couldn't;t vote or did he just confirm more illegal voting took place?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Don't worry about he "Dreamers" guys.
Mexico is now, apparently, more than happy to take them back.



> Mexico will welcome migrants who opt to return to Mexico with "open arms," Sada said, offering assistance with work, finances and education.


(source: Mexico 'profoundly laments' U.S. move to end 'Dreamers' ...)

Sounds like no delayed implementation is needed.
Get the trucks rollin'!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Don't worry about he "Dreamers" guys.
> Mexico is now, apparently, more than happy to take them back.
> 
> (source: Mexico 'profoundly laments' U.S. move to end 'Dreamers' ...)
> ...


I'll believe it when I see it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is becoming it's own "storm".

The Mayor of Chicago, the Godfather himself, Rahm Emanuel, has stated that "dreamers" have nothing to fear in his schools.
He is declaring them to be "Trump-free zones".



> "Chicago, our schools, our neighborhoods, our city, as it relates to what President Trump said, will be a Trump-free zone. You have nothing to worry about," Mr. Emanuel said. "And I want you to know this, and I want your families to know this. And rest assured, I want you to come to school &#8230; and pursue your dreams."
> Chicago Public Schools CEO Forrest Claypool said the school system is a "sanctuary" for undocumented students.
> "We do not allow federal agents on these grounds and in this building," he said, the Sun-Times reported.


Sounds like we should stop all the federal funding as well.
You wanna skirt the law? You pay the price.

(source: The Washington Times)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I was just watching CNN(Clinton News Network).
> 
> Some **** from the chamber of commerce committee was running
> 
> ...


Remember back in the 80s the CDC was pushing gun vilonece as an epidemic? Claiming how many "children" were shot got their numbers by claiming anyone under the age of 25 was a child while most people thought of a child as twelve and under. Same libtard tactics.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This is becoming it's own "storm".
> 
> The Mayor of Chicago, the Godfather himself, Rahm Emanuel, has stated that "dreamers" have nothing to fear in his schools.
> He is declaring them to be "Trump-free zones".
> ...


Lock Him up!!!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Speaking as San Poil, this has happened before.

That whole "stop them at the border" thing won't work. Neither will "kill them all, open warfare!"

Overall, my suggestion is that you brush up on your Spanish. Certainly your children will need it, that way they won't be forced to learn it when the invasion is complete.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Speaking as San Poil, this has happened before.
> 
> That whole "stop them at the border" thing won't work. Neither will "kill them all, open warfare!"
> 
> Overall, my suggestion is that you brush up on your Spanish. Certainly your children will need it, that way they won't be forced to learn it when the invasion is complete.


Great we'll put all the ones in Seattle up at Your place. You can Hablas Espanol, and press 2 on the phone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That whole "welcome them in and share our land" didn't work out so well either.

Given the choice, I'll take resistance over surrender.
I also do not accept loss as a forgone conclusion.

A country without borders is not a country.
A country without laws is not a country.
Both should be respected, and any violation of either should be punished.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Crossing into our country without permission is an administrative infraction. That means if you have a speeding ticket, you've committed a crime that is more serious than entering our country illegally. Don't get me started about Ellis Island.

People are the ultimate survival resource, the ultimate stockpile. Leadership is the ultimate skill.

As far as "working out", it looks fine to me. But then I speak English. Habla-ing Spanish needs to be on your to-do list. You're being invaded, and you've already been overrun. (Don't be afraid, though, all the heavy lifting has already been done, and it's not nearly as dangerous as it was just twenty years ago to be a minority. It will be fairly easy to transition to it.) There's a bi-ligual school just down the block here, and if you can't run a basic computer now, you're at a serious disadvantage in the labor market. By 2025, you will be at an even more serious disadvantage if you only speak one language.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

i live in a libtard state, MA.

For a short time my kid went to a magnet school in Worcester, the classes were in ****!!!

They did not bother instructing in English, WTF?

In 8 weeks she learned ****!!! Smart kid.

Why were the kids not taught in English???

Friggen libtards.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Crossing into our country without permission is an administrative infraction. That means if you have a speeding ticket, you've committed a crime that is more serious than entering our country illegally.


Where in the world do you get this crap?
An "infraction" would be something like violating a city ordinance.
We're talking about federal law being broken.


> Sec. 275. [8 U.S.C. 1325]
> 
> (a) Any alien who (1) enters or attempts to enter the United States at any time or place other than as designated by immigration officers, or (2) eludes examination or inspection by immigration officers, or (3) attempts to enter or obtains entry to the United States by a willfully false or misleading representation or the willful concealment of a material fact, shall, for the first commission of any such offense, be fined under title 18, United States Code, or imprisoned not more than 6 months, or both, and, for a subsequent commission of any such offense, be fined under title 18, United States Code, or imprisoned not more than 2 years, or both.


A potential 6 month jail term FAR outweighs any penalty from a speeding ticket.

Do you work hard to be this ignorant, or does it come naturally?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Crossing into our country without permission is an administrative infraction. That means if you have a speeding ticket, you've committed a crime that is more serious than entering our country illegally. Don't get me started about Ellis Island.
> 
> People are the ultimate survival resource, the ultimate stockpile. Leadership is the ultimate skill.
> 
> As far as "working out", it looks fine to me. But then I speak English. Habla-ing Spanish needs to be on your to-do list. You're being invaded, and you've already been overrun. (Don't be afraid, though, all the heavy lifting has already been done, and it's not nearly as dangerous as it was just twenty years ago to be a minority. It will be fairly easy to transition to it.) There's a bi-ligual school just down the block here, and if you can't run a basic computer now, you're at a serious disadvantage in the labor market. By 2025, you will be at an even more serious disadvantage if you only speak one language.


You sound like a "better red than dead" guy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"We don't allow Federal agents on our campuses". I'd like to see them try to stop the Federal agents. Besides, that is all bs theatrics. Trump isn't sending agents to round up dreamers at schools. It's become completely obvious all Liberals have hearing and comprehension problems. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

4 Million US Citizens / 22 to 28 year olds looking for jobs today in America...800,000 plus jobs held by dreamers making an average of 17$ an hour (From the news).

Good enough for me! Send em home! Want your life to get better...make your own country better!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer 6 , out with the Ellis island crap.

My grandparents came here in 1890's through there, they followed the law!

In the 60's I had more relatives from western Europe that tried to get here the same way, 

they were told they had to wait 10 years and gave up after seeing the ******* invasion, felt unwanted.

Meanwhile the friggen ******** were coming over in droves, then got amnesty!.

My relatives were well educated, all had degrees, jobs and sponsors waiting,

not good enough, they were white Christians that did not fit the LBJ libtard mold.

It pisses me off every time is see our border violated by this low IQ trash, 

and that the left says we should have compassion for them, F**K them.

My relatives honored the rule of law, they were fools, should have taken a page from the book of ****.

There is no question, the demonrats and the rest of the left wing trash wants us to evolve into a socialist euroturd model. 

Lines are being drawn for a showdown in the near future, let it be so.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> A kid comes here, thanks to his parents and a government that allows it. His parents move to a city that protects their existence as an illegal, and the kid goes to school, there. The kid knows English better than his mother tongue, and knows a lot more about where he is than he does about where he is from.
> 
> Thanks to a federal government that is unwilling to do its job and sanctuary cities that coddle the illegals, a humanitarian crap-storm has been created for these people.


Just as the commies wanted it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> "We don't allow Federal agents on our campuses". I'd like to see them try to stop the Federal agents. Besides, that is all bs theatrics. Trump isn't sending agents to round up dreamers at schools. It's become completely obvious all Liberals have hearing and comprehension problems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No, it's that they have gotten away with their lies for so long.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Crossing into our country without permission is an administrative infraction. That means if you have a speeding ticket, you've committed a crime that is more serious than entering our country illegally. Don't get me started about Ellis Island.
> 
> People are the ultimate survival resource, the ultimate stockpile. Leadership is the ultimate skill.
> 
> As far as "working out", it looks fine to me. But then I speak English. Habla-ing Spanish needs to be on your to-do list. You're being invaded, and you've already been overrun. (Don't be afraid, though, all the heavy lifting has already been done, and it's not nearly as dangerous as it was just twenty years ago to be a minority. It will be fairly easy to transition to it.) There's a bi-ligual school just down the block here, and if you can't run a basic computer now, you're at a serious disadvantage in the labor market. By 2025, you will be at an even more serious disadvantage if you only speak one language.


When I lived in a foreign country I learned their language. When my step-father came here from Manchuria (White Russian) he and his kids learned our language. I refuse to learn spanish. I refuse to do anything that will convenience them. At the hospital I work for we turn them in if they are "Undocumented". Plain and simple they are to expensive. Am I racist? I don't think my friends or ex-inlaws of color would think so.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Gunn said:


> When my step-father came here from Manchuria (White Russian) he and his kids learned our language.


Actually, I bet they learned English. English wasn't up to us. Soon, Spanish won't be up to you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Crossing into any foreign country with out the right papers as a routine international matter puts you in the pokey. Get real @Jammer Six, crossing into a foreign county illegally is nothing more than a traffic ticket? It's a shame you value your citizenship and that of others so little. It's attitudes like that result in the loss of your country, culture, language and customs. Erased for ever because of a refusal to enforce minimal requirements. Try that argument crossing into Mexico, China or North Korea illegally that it is an administrative issue. See what happens.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> It's attitudes like that result in the loss of your country, culture, language and customs.


Oh, we fought long, heartbreaking wars, but it was too late. The time to strike was before the first Thanksgiving. We missed it, and it looks to me like America has missed it, too.

You're right about one thing, though. Which side of an imaginary line you were born on doesn't mean much to me. The lines move. The laws change. Enforcement changes. Languages change. Nations come and go.

This nation isn't a manger, and we aren't dogs. Good lives aren't ours to hand out.

Just like the Black Hills, as long as what they want is here, they will come. No matter what you do. Walls won't stop them. Laws won't stop them. Killing won't stop them.

How many million of them are here? How will you know if you got them all? What will you do about the halfbreeds, born to one American and one immigrant? What about the millions of shades of gray?

You're building sand castles against the tide, and there's already a lot of water behind you.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Load 'em up and move 'em out!


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Walls and bullets stop people just fine.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, I bet they learned English. English wasn't up to us. Soon, Spanish won't be up to you.


Your schtick is pretty comical.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, we fought long, heartbreaking wars, but it was too late. The time to strike was before the first Thanksgiving. We missed it, and it looks to me like America has missed it, too.
> 
> You're right about one thing, though. Which side of an imaginary line you were born on doesn't mean much to me. The lines move. The laws change. Enforcement changes. Languages change. Nations come and go.
> 
> ...


You're right, they are here and it should be accepted.

We can start by filling Washington, Oregon and what open space there is in California. Then we can move on to Illinois, Pennsylvania, New York and New Jersey.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These Dreamers are cocky arrogant lil pricks, hoisting their crappy flag on our flag poles.
GTFO the sooner the better.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, we fought long, heartbreaking wars, but it was too late. The time to strike was before the first Thanksgiving. We missed it, and it looks to me like America has missed it, too.
> 
> You're right about one thing, though. Which side of an imaginary line you were born on doesn't mean much to me. The lines move. The laws change. Enforcement changes. Languages change. Nations come and go.
> 
> ...


I guess you have to have very strict laws. The first time you catch them, you deport them. The second time you deport them. The third time, three strikes and you are out and I don't mean on a date. After hundred times and word gets around. My son in law is hispanic. His parents were from Mexico, they came legally. They did not appreciate them having to do it legally and others not.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

A lot more efficient to just shoot them the first time and save yourself the trouble with strikes two and three.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The simple act of electing a man who promised to undo the last 8 years of immigration idiocy has lead to a drastic reduction in border crossings, and even an outflow of people leaving the country of their own choice.
It's an odd truth. When you actually ENFORCE THE LAW, people respond and act accordingly.
Like I said. I don't agree that loss is a forgone conclusion.
The natives of old America were simple and barbaric by the standards of the invading Spanish, French, and English.
It's pretty easy to see why they were so easy to conquer and subdue.

The natives of new America... we won't be so easily beaten.
Especially by invading forces that, by and large, are less educated and less funded.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's called assimilation. Adapting to the language and culture of the country in which you have moved to. Many have traditions brought with them but still manage to blend in. It's not up to eveone else to accommodate and change so the new arrival does not have to. If so that is from an invading conquerer and we have become slaves or second class citizens. That is why the process of citizenship is not immediate. One has time to adapt and prove themselves meeting these standards. If one choses not to, well that's their problem and they can leave voluntarily or involuntarily.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> The natives of new America... we won't be so easily beaten.


Not the way it looks to me.

The way it looks to me is that they're already here, and they're doing something no white man did: they're influencing our internal politics. As long as they can do that they'd be fools to fight with weapons. King County Master Builder's Association puts on a Spanish For Contractors class. Why fight?

There is also a marked decrease in immigration across the Mediterranean. No one has an explanation. That has nothing to do with electing President Trump; so it's hard to say that his election influenced anything. Well, you know, except Saturday Night Live sketches.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> There is also a marked decrease in immigration across the Mediterranean. No one has an explanation. That has nothing to do with electing President Trump; so it's hard to say that his election influenced anything. Well, you know, except Saturday Night Live sketches.


Did you really just try to equate immigration numbers in the U.S. to those in the Mediterranean region as a way to say that Trump's election means nothing with respect to U.S. immigration numbers?

Really?
Does that disjointed thinking actually work on simple people?
We KNOW his election has changed things here. The people leaving are telling us so.

I don't give a rat's hind end about numbers elsewhere. My statement was that Trump's election affected things HERE. Bringing up something happening on the other side of the world as a rebuttal is an ineffective attempt at slight of hand.
That tactic, as sad as it is, might work in your neck of the woods. But it won't work here.

As for how things are going, Trump was elected.
Despite Obama's best efforts to get these dreamers signed on as citizens. Despite his efforts to have illegal parents signed on as citizens. Despite the constant wailing of people who have no legitimate right to be here.
Trump was elected. He's fulfilling his promises. He's fixing the problem.
I'd say things are indeed going well... for Americans.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Could be, I don't know. If you say immigrants leaving are citing President Trump's election, so be it.

The underlying condition hasn't changed: the life they want is here. You'd have to change that to stop them, or there'd have to be a better life somewhere else.

As long as that remains so, they will come. Some will leave, some will die, some will marry, some will get elected to office, but they're coming.

Exactly like gold in the Black Hills, what they want is here.

P.S. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ca546pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.76c54076add6


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There's no issue with them coming.
Let's be perfectly clear here.
This nation is made up of people from all over the world.

The issue is, if they want to come here, they follow the laws of the land.
If they can do that... like countless millions before them have done, then by all means, let them come.
We are a land of plenty, and want the best and brightest.
Just do it right.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe yes, maybe not so much. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. Sometimes, like throughout our history, they just come.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The point is, when you enforce the law, there is no maybe.
Follow the law, or suffer the consequences.

You keep wanting this to be a situation where we all throw our hands up and let it happen.

Finally we have someone in the White House who isn't just going to let it happen.

Your Washington post article is pure foolishness.
Obama enacted DACA after Congress rejected his original proposal.
He did so in violation of the constitution.
Trump is telling congress that they need to re-address the situation.
That's the legal thing to do.
As for the delay, I couldn't care less either way.
End it now, or end it later. It shouldn't have ever been in effect in the first place.
Now, congress must do what they are supposed to do, and actually legislate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Not the way it looks to me.
> 
> The way it looks to me is that they're already here, and they're doing something no white man did: they're influencing our internal politics. As long as they can do that they'd be fools to fight with weapons. King County Master Builder's Association puts on a Spanish For Contractors class. Why fight?
> 
> There is also a marked decrease in immigration across the Mediterranean. No one has an explanation. That has nothing to do with electing President Trump; so it's hard to say that his election influenced anything. Well, you know, except Saturday Night Live sketches.


You missed the mark on this one. Big time.

When a nail is driven, to you congratulate the hammer? No. You congratulate the man wielding the hammer. The illegals are the hammer, and nothing more. Think about it, and don't get hung up on party.

What the hell does the Mediterranean have to do with here? Nothing. It's been well documented that illegal entry decline is due to the election of D.J. Trump. Not only that, but illegals leaving has also been attributed to that by those who have left. As far as the Muslims not arriving in as many numbers to Europe? I don't know; maybe the ones who could afford to invade have already done so?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Wait, you're saying there's some shadowy conspiracy who are manipulating millions of Mexican citizens into entering the United States to use them as the hammer to drive nails that none of us are aware of?

Man, that's reaching, even for wingnuts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Wait, you're saying there's some shadowy conspiracy who are manipulating millions of Mexican citizens into entering the United States to use them as the hammer to drive nails that none of us are aware of?
> 
> Man, that's reaching, even for wingnuts.


Yeah, that's what I said. Mexico is in control of our government.

Are really that obtuse, or are you just playing games? That's really reaching, even for short bus occupants.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, that's what I said. Mexico is in control of our government.
> 
> Are really that obtuse, or are you just playing games? That's really reaching, even for short bus occupants.


He's what the internet affectionately labels "a troll". They don't have to make sense. They don't have to make reasonable points. They just spout nonsense and try to rile people up.
I've not had to use the Ignore button in quite a while, but that might change.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If they're not being manipulated, how are they hammers in your analogy? To put it in words you used, who is the man using immigrants as hammers?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> He's what the internet affectionately labels "a troll". They don't have to make sense. They don't have to make reasonable points. They just spout nonsense and try to rile people up.
> I've not had to use the Ignore button in quite a while, but that might change.


Bat him back to the center of the discussion. If he still tries to be a dumbass and prove himself to be a troll, he'll be on universal ignore.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

No man behind the hammer?

Then I don't understand your post, Denton.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If they're not being manipulated, how are they hammers in your analogy? To put it in words you used, who is the man using immigrants as hammers?


Think about it for a couple minutes. Then again, you tried to fold Mediterranean invasion participants with the U.S. situation, so this might be above your knowledge and horsepower. Go and learn a little. Read a few books besides the ones you've been reading.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry, Denton, it's your point. I posted that I don't understand it.

Have a good night.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> No man behind the hammer?
> 
> Then I don't understand your post, Denton.


Are you having a dumb moment? Who would benefit from an invasion of people from other parts of the world who know nothing about the laws of nature and nature's God, our founding documentation, and what made this nation great, at one time? Who benefits from its demise?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Sorry, Denton, it's your point. I posted that I don't understand it.
> 
> Have a good night.


You played dumb. Either you are addicted to PMSNBC, or you are playing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> If they're not being manipulated, how are they hammers in your analogy? To put it in words you used, who is the man using immigrants as hammers?


Just want to step in here really quick and make a correction. You keep using the word _immigrants_ when the proper term is _illegal immigrants_. There is a big difference. Just like if you invite someone into your house, they are entering lawfully. If they break in uninvited it is an unlawful entry, thus illegal.

Carry on Gentlemen and Jammer Six


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Just want to step in here really quick and make a correction. You keep using the word _immigrants_ when the proper term is _illegal immigrants_. There is a big difference. Just like if you invite someone into your house, they are entering lawfully. If they break in uninvited it is an unlawful entry, thus illegal.
> 
> Carry on Gentlemen and Jammer Six


Technically speaking... according to the United States Code Title 8, they are illegal "aliens".
If you are not from the native country writing the law, you are an alien.
If you are not from the native country writing the law, but are there without permission, you are an illegal alien.

As for Denton's analogy, and Jammer's inability to comprehend it, it made perfect sense to me.
If the immigrants are the hammer, that means they are the tool.
The ones using that tool for their work are the liberal socialists who take advantage of people for their own benefit.
It's what they do. It's what they've always done. They use people. Lenin had it right. Useful idiots.
They get offered something, and in return, they must fight for something they don't even understand.
They only focus on the thing they want... like a hammer looking for the nail.
The nail isn't as important to the carpenter. He's looking at the bigger picture. The grander plan.
The hammer doesn't see it, and doesn't care.
They only want the nail.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Liberal socialist are manipulating Mexican immigrants for their own ends? Have I got that right?

How do they do it?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Technically speaking... according to the United States Code Title 8, they are illegal "aliens".
> If you are not from the native country writing the law, you are an alien.
> If you are not from the native country writing the law, but are there without permission, you are an illegal alien.
> 
> ...


Now, what the hell is so hard about this? The Jammers of the world understand perfectly well. It is they who propagate the dynamic.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Liberal socialist are manipulating Mexican immigrants for their own ends? Have I got that right?
> 
> How do they do it?


It's really not that complicated. The same strategy has been working for decades. The tools used change, but the plan remains the same.

First, democrats wanted to be wealthy and powerful, but didn't want to do their own work.
Their answer to this problem was to buy human labor, and have that labor do the work for them.
They became wealthy off the backs of free slave labor.

Second, after republicans put an end to slavery as an abomination against humanity, the democrats still wanted wealth and power.
Their answer to this problem was, yet again, slavery. However, overt slavery was no longer legal, and generally frowned upon.
So, they took up a new strategy to meet their goal. They would promise the same benefits they offered when they could own people, but this time the people would willfully do the work.
They offered government funded housing, government funded healthcare, government funded lunch programs, government funded meal tickets, and a whole plethora of other programs.
All they wanted in return was their undivided devotion at the ballot box.

Now, with most minorities under the aforementioned plan well ingrained in the system, the democrat's goals have not changed, and their desire for wealth and power still grow.
Their answer to this problem was, yet again, to offer something to a new group of people. All they would need to do in return was vote for them.
So, the carrot on the stick was dangled out in front of them. They already knew that the minorities they'd controlled for decades would fall in line with the plan, but that wasn't enough.
They targeted a population yet untapped. A population who yet had no voice in the political game. Liberal socialist manipulators focused on this group as their new "useful idiots". They had targeted a population that, by some estimates, reached 20 million people. If they could only get these people set up with the ability to vote, they would NEVER lose another election. Their power would be secured.
So, the carrot was baited (citizenship), and dangled out in front of 20 million people. With complicit cities joining in to allow these previously unheard voices to gather together and protest, march, speak out, they had their base ready and primed.

We now find ourselves in the middle of that issue.
The current subgroup of ~800K people, "dreamers" the emotionally driven liberal calls them, are potentially being shown the door after their masters had promised them that they could stay.

liberal socialist = carpenter
illegal alien = hammer
citizenship = nail

The bigger plan is a socialistic Utopia that will somehow magically overcome all of the failures of past attempts while ensconcing the liberal at the peak of power and wealth.
Illegal aliens are nothing more than a means to this end.

Now, dear sweet Jammer, did I explain that sufficiently enough for you, or was it still too complicated for that feeble liberal mind to grasp?

I know, I know... all you can think about is how to call me a racist or a conspiracy nut. Nevermind that this strategy has been well documented and referenced over the past 60-100 years.
No, Kauboy just doesn't like brown people. That's the only possible explanation.
:roll:


----------

